# Kindle screensaver (money album)



## 3bayjunkie (Dec 26, 2010)

I am still taking requests. Here is the Money album. 10 graphics taken directly from real US currency in 600x800 resolution.

Please enjoy and leave comments and requests.










Download zip file here: http://www.colbyjack.com/kindle/screensaver/albums/money01.zip

Thanks for looking!
-3bayjunkie-


----------



## 3bayjunkie (Dec 26, 2010)

Just updated this file. The first two screens seemed too dark to me. so i fixed them and I re-uploaded the zip file. here are just the two first pictures if you don't want to download the whole zip file again.



















Please enjoy and leave comments and requests.










Download zip file here: http://www.colbyjack.com/kindle/screensaver/albums/money01.zip

Thanks for looking!
-3bayjunkie-


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2011)

Wow! Excellent! Thanks!!


----------



## ulysses (Dec 20, 2009)

These are really great. Just on Washington's picture it has somewhat of a blur to it.


----------

